# wasser- und winddichte Handschuhe für Transalp?



## Shimanitou (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche für einen Transalp wasser- und winddichte Handschuhe mit Grip.
Also keine dicken Winterhandschuhe, aber auch nicht so extrem dünne Regenüberzieher ohne Halt.
Irgendwas aus "Sommer-Gore-Tex" oder ähnlichen Membranen vielleicht?
Was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Priester (7. Januar 2005)

Salve,

habe 2 Handschuh-Modelle (beide Modelle sind mit einer wind-/wasserdichten und atmungsaktiven Membran ausgestattet) im Einsatz: zum einen den "Bicycles Tundra" - 3-Finger Handschuh mit großem Frottee-Aufsatz zum Rotz-Wegwischen und erstklassigem Roeckl-ähnlichem Grip-Aufsatz auf der Innenseite und außerdem noch Reflex-Streifen auf der Oberseite. Erstklassig verarbeitet! Ist aufgrund seiner dicken Polsterung aber eher ein reiner Winterhandschuh bei tiefen Temperaturen. Gab´s bis vor kurzem noch bei www.bicycles.de für unter 20,-.

Da ich auch noch nach einem Handschuh gesucht hatte, der nicht so viel Platz im Rucksack wegnimmt, habe ich mir vor 4 Monaten noch den GONSO "Hightex" (Hersteller CHIBA) zugelegt. Ist zwar auch schon als Winterhandschuh getestet worden (Testsieger vor ein oder 2 Jahren in der MountainBike), ist aber wesentlich dünner als alle sonstigen Herbst-Windstopper-Überzieher die ich sonst kenne. Also warm und trotzdem extrem dünn! Die Oberseite besteht aus Stretch-Material, innen aus weichem, sehr dünnem Fleece. Da man keine Nähte spürt (was mich zum Bsp. bei den Gore-Produkten extrem stört) sitzt der Handschuh wie eine zweite Haut - einfach perfekt! Die Innenhand besitzt am Handballen eine extra Druckpolster (mit Kevlar-Überzug) und auch ausreichend guten Grip. Lediglich der Frottee-Aufsatz könnte etwas größer ausfallen (nur am Daumen vorhanden). Für die Tour sind die Gonso als Wetter-Handschuhe einfach super! Einziges echtes Manko: der Handschuh fällt ziemlich schmal aus und ist daher nur für schmale bis normal geformte Hände und schlecht für Breittatzen geeignet. Bezogen habe ich den Artikel über www.rose-versand.de (auf telefonische Anfrage) für 39.90. 

Beide Handschuhe sind bei mir tagtäglich (vor allem bei ungeliebten Pflichtfahrten zur Arbeit) im Einsatz und haben sich zu meiner Freude auch schon bei Dauerregen super bewährt. Bei ´ner Transalp im vorletzten Sommer war ich mal gezwungen ´ne 2 stündige Dauerregenfahrt über den Pass mit anschließender Abfahrt absolvieren zu müssen. Da meine Windstopper-Hanschuhe natürlich im Nu klitschnass waren, sind mir auf der Abfahrt die Hände so schnell abgefroren, daß ich kaum den Lenker halten konnte und gerade so mit viel Glück sturzfrei herunterkam. Die absolute Hölle...! Deshalb habe ich seitdem auf Mehrtagestouren grundsätzlich immer meine wasserdichten Handschuhe und inzwischen auch ein paar gescheite Überschuhe dabei...

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prugna (7. Januar 2005)

Was mich in dieser Richtung schon lange begeistert ist das Material der Seal Skinz-Handschuhe. Dummerweise war die Paßform der Modelle, die ich bisher gesehen habe, extrem bescheiden. Von Erfahrungen kann ich daher leider nicht berichten.

Über Google hab ich allerdings gerade ein neues Modell entdeckt, u.a. hier zu finden, allerdings recht teuer...


----------



## :Brian (7. Januar 2005)

Schau' mal hier, heute im Angebot Windstopper von Gore

http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1191219304

Könnte was sein, sind aber sicher nicht absolut wasserdicht.


----------



## Shimanitou (7. Januar 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Da ich auch noch nach einem Handschuh gesucht hatte, der nicht so viel Platz im Rucksack wegnimmt, habe ich mir vor 4 Monaten noch den GONSO "Hightex" (Hersteller CHIBA) zugelegt. Ist zwar auch schon als Winterhandschuh getestet worden (Testsieger vor ein oder 2 Jahren in der MountainBike), ist aber wesentlich dünner als alle sonstigen Herbst-Windstopper-Überzieher die ich sonst kenne. Also warm und trotzdem extrem dünn!
> .......
> Bei ´ner Transalp im vorletzten Sommer war ich mal gezwungen ´ne 2 stündige Dauerregenfahrt über den Pass mit anschließender Abfahrt absolvieren zu müssen. Da meine Windstopper-Hanschuhe natürlich im Nu klitschnass waren, sind mir auf der Abfahrt die Hände so schnell abgefroren, daß ich kaum den Lenker halten konnte und gerade so mit viel Glück sturzfrei herunterkam. Die absolute Hölle...!



HAARGENAU darum gehts!

Wo gibt's diesen Handschuh? 
Die eindeutige Bezeichnung ist: "Gonso Hightex" ?? 

Gruss


----------



## Priester (7. Januar 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> HAARGENAU darum gehts!
> 
> Wo gibt's diesen Handschuh?
> Die eindeutige Bezeichnung ist: "Gonso Hightex" ??
> ...



Salve,

die "GONSO Hightex" sind entweder im GONSO-führenden Radladen (Händlerverzeichnis bei [email protected] zu erfragen) zu bekommen oder über den Rose-Versand. Da die Handschuhe nicht im Katalog stehen, mußt Du die Bestellung direkt an eine gewisse Frau  Vahlenkamp ([email protected] ) richten. Die Lady bearbeitet dort die Sonderbestellungen. Allerdings solltest Du wohl als Kunde bei ROSE registriert sein und deshalb mal telefonisch Dich vorher erkundigen. Die Lieferung hat zwar etwas gedauert (da Sonderbestellung eben...), wurde dann aber ohne irgendwelche Portokosten geliefert. Rückgabe von Artikeln ist bei denen sowieso kein Problem (also gleich mehrere Größen bestellen...). 

Hier noch ein Link zum Test in der MB: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/list.php?page=s_mb_be_bestenliste_bekleidung_handschuh


----------



## Shimanitou (7. Januar 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Salve,
> 
> die "GONSO Hightex" sind entweder im GONSO-führenden Radladen (Händlerverzeichnis bei [email protected] zu erfragen) zu bekommen oder über den Rose-Versand.



Hallo,

ist es genau dieser Handschuh?


----------



## Shimanitou (7. Januar 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> der Handschuh fällt ziemlich schmal aus.......



Wie fällt er denn im Vergleich zu normalen Handschuhen aus?
Wenn man wie ich normalerweise Gr. 10 hat, welcher Größe entspricht das bei dem Gonso Hightex: L, XL oder gar XXL (falls es das überhaupt gibt) ??

Gruss


----------



## Priester (7. Januar 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ist es genau dieser Handschuh?



Genau der isses...


----------



## Priester (7. Januar 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fällt er denn im Vergleich zu normalen Handschuhen aus?
> Wenn man wie ich normalerweise Gr. 10 hat, welcher Größe entspricht das bei dem Gonso Hightex: L, XL oder gar XXL (falls es das überhaupt gibt) ??
> 
> Gruss



Mit dem "schmal ausfallen" ist das natürlich eher relativ. Der Handrücken ist im Vergleich zur Fingerlänge halt etwas schmaler geschnitten als bsw. bei Gore-Handschuhen. Wenn Du allerdings keine extrem breiten "Metzgerpranken" hast ( ich hoffe, es fühlt sich nich gleich einer angegriffen...), sollten Dir die Handschuhe auch gut passen. Ansonsten fallen die Größen im Vergleich zu anderen Marken wie Gore oder Pearl Izumi ähnlich aus, d. h., passt Dir bsw. ein Handschuh von Gore in Gr. L wie angegossen, solltest Du es mit der gleichen Größe  bei den Gonso probieren (wie gesagt, mehrere Größen bestellen und dann probieren)...

Gruß,
Christoph.


----------



## Priester (7. Januar 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ist es genau dieser Handschuh?



... für das Bild sind die Handschuhe aber scheinbar etwas ausgestopft worden. Wie schon erwähnt, überzeugt der Handschuh vor allem durch sein geringes Volumen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (9. Januar 2005)

Ich fahre den Gonso seit diesem Winter. Hab ihn mir auf Empfehlung der MB gekauft.
Trage normalerweise Größe 9 und musste mir den Gonso in XXL zulegen.
Die 40 Euro lohnen sich.


----------



## biketom (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

inzwischen bin ich auf der Suche nach diesem Gonso Hightex Handschuh in XL oder XXL, aber Gonso hat die Dinger nicht mehr auf Lager und ich hab trotz intensivem suchen keinen Laden gefunden der die Handschuhe evtl. noch da hätte.

Gibt's einen Tip von Euch???


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## Priester (26. Januar 2005)

Hi Tom,

haste es mal beim Rose-Versand probiert? Möchte da noch mal auf meinen Beitrag weiter oben verweisen. Die versenden auch Sachen, die nicht im Katalog stehen, aber in einem ihrer Läden zu haben sind. Falls die Handschuhe nicht mehr vom Hersteller zu bekommen sind, dann haben sie die evtl. noch im Laden. Die schicken Dir auch alle in Frage kommenden Größen zu. 

Gruß Christoph.


----------



## biketom (26. Januar 2005)

Hi Christoph,

vielen Dank, aber die haben keinen da und Gonso hat nur noch Größe M auf Lager...

Grüße,

Tom


----------



## Shimanitou (27. Januar 2005)

biketom schrieb:
			
		

> inzwischen bin ich auf der Suche nach diesem Gonso Hightex Handschuh in XL oder XXL, aber Gonso hat die Dinger nicht mehr auf Lager und ich hab trotz intensivem suchen keinen Laden gefunden der die Handschuhe evtl. noch da hätte.



Mir geht's genauso.
Da will man mal in die deutsche Wirtschaft investieren, dann gibt's das Produkt nicht mehr.

Also hier nochmal die Bitte an alle:
Sachdienliche Hinweise auf Bezugsquellen der Handschuhe Gonso Hightex bitte hier in diesem Thread melden. 

Über Tips für ein Alternativmodell würde ich mich ebenfalls sehr freuen.

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung die Eckdaten der gesuchten Handschuhe:
wasserdicht (wasserabweisend reicht nicht)
winddicht
griffsicher
leicht
wenig Platzbedarf im Rucksack

Hier werden also keine typischen dicken Winterhandschuhe gesucht.
Wer hat so ein Modell und kann es uneingeschränkt empfehlen?


Vielen Dank für viele Tips!


----------



## Priester (27. Januar 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht's genauso.
> Da will man mal in die deutsche Wirtschaft investieren, dann gibt's das Produkt nicht mehr.



...und da denkt man, man lebt in ´ner Marktwirtschaft. Vielleicht hilft Euch das weiter: die GONSO werden ja eigentlich von CHIBA hergestellt, das baugleiche Modell heißt dort CHIBA Drystar (die Membran beim Gonso ist auch diesselbe, das Label meiner Gonso weist ebenfalls Eurotex von CHIBA als Membran aus). Ob´s die dann nun irgendwo zu bekommen gibt, bleibt allerdings offen...

Hier mal noch die Links:
http://www.chibagloves.com/ 
http://www.chiba.de/handschuhe/gloves.php?ArtGrp=rwi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PannenOlli (27. Januar 2005)

diese sind heute bei mir angekommen.

Wasserhantest mit Bravour bestanden.
Outdoor test ebenfalls bestanden.

sind zwar etwas Monstrm, aber wenn man sich die handschuhe anzieht, weiss man das man da gut aufgehoben ist.

Hersteller Sealskinz Umschreibt die Handschuhe, dass die bis -5 Grad aufjedenfall wärmen.

Rechnet man sich dann die Körperwwärme die beim Fahren noch hinzukommt dazu, sollte das eigentlich reichen.

grüsse Olli


----------



## Shimanitou (27. Januar 2005)

PannenOlli schrieb:
			
		

> sind zwar etwas Monstrm, aber wenn man sich die handschuhe anzieht, weiss man das man da gut aufgehoben ist.



Wieviel Gramm wiegen die denn?
Kriegt man die beim AlpenX auch vom Platz her noch in den Rucksack?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Shimanitou (28. Januar 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> ...die GONSO werden ja eigentlich von CHIBA hergestellt, das baugleiche Modell heißt dort CHIBA Drystar (die Membran beim Gonso ist auch diesselbe, das Label meiner Gonso weist ebenfalls Eurotex von CHIBA als Membran aus). Ob´s die dann nun irgendwo zu bekommen gibt, bleibt allerdings offen...
> 
> Hier mal noch die Links:
> http://www.chibagloves.com/
> http://www.chiba.de/handschuhe/gloves.php?ArtGrp=rwi



Ich hab die Chiba Dry Star gefunden, für EUR 19 das Paar + Versandkosten!
Das ist denke ich ein guter Preis.
Weil der Shop einen Mindestbestellwert hat, habe ich halt 3 Paar bestellt.
Da ich logischerweise nur ein Paar brauche, kann ich zwei Paar weiterverkaufen. Verdienen will ich nix dran. Für EUR 19 + EUR 6 Versandkosten könnt ihr dabei sein.
Verfügbar ist wahrscheinlich 1x Größe XL und 1x Größe XXL, wobei die Grössen eher etwas kleiner ausfallen dürften.

Interesse?


----------



## Thorsten_F (28. Januar 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Chiba Dry Star gefunden, für EUR 19 das Paar + Versandkosten!
> Das ist denke ich ein guter Preis.
> Interesse?



...dann link mal den Shop, damit ich mir kleinere Größen bestellen kann....


----------



## Shimanitou (28. Januar 2005)

Thorsten_F schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann link mal den Shop, damit ich mir kleinere Größen bestellen kann....



Hier der Shop:
http://www.velo-discount.de

Gruss


----------



## helgeg (29. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube einige von euch sind im Angesicht der Jahreszeit etwas am Thema vorbeigeschossen. Gesucht wurden wasserdichte Handschuhe für die Übergangszeit, die erfahrungsgemäß in Deutschland sehr unter der Wassereinfürkung von oben steht, aber nicht so äußerst kalt ist, das man wasserdichte Winterhandschuhe benötigt. Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach solchen Handschuhen, die NICHT "schön warm" gefüttert sind. 

Ich habe gerade beim Roseversand die Protective Handschuh "Waterproof" gefunden. "Leichter, wind- und wasserdichter High End-Handschuh, geeignet für Training bei Nässe und moderaten Temperaturen (bis 5°C)." LINK






Hat die zufällig jemand und kann etwas über die Wasserdichtigkeit sagen.

na toll, bei Rose sind die Handschuhe 5,- teurer als die UPE von Protective


----------



## Shimanitou (11. Februar 2005)

Laut Shop sind die Chiba Drystar endlich unterwegs.

So wie's im Moment ausschaut ist noch ein Paar in der Grösse XXL verfügbar.

Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## Shimanitou (14. Februar 2005)

Der Shop hat geliefert: Chiba Dry Star XXL grau-schwarz

hier eine Händlerbeschreibung:
Obermaterial: Lycra Ripp, Frottee-Daumen Innenhandmaterial: Clarino, KevlarFunktion: Komplett wasserdichter und 

atmungsaktiver Handschuh durch Eurotex, griffsichere Innenhand aus Clarino mit Kevlar Stutzschutz, Frotteedaumen zum Schweißabwischen, robustes und strapazierfähiges Außenmaterial, dehnbare Schichten für besseren Griff, leichte Fütterung für ein besseres Griffgefühl, Schnee- und Kältestulpe am Handgelenk, Gripshift geeignet, waschbar bei 30°. Merkmale: Robuster, wasserdichter und atmungsaktiver Winterhandschuh mit Eurotex Markeninsert
Anwendung: Schlechtwetter- und Allroundhandschuh für den Winter
Material: 40% Polyamid, 20% Nylon, 18% Polyester, 16% Polyurethane, 4% Elasthan, 2% Kevlar

UVP EUR 39,95


ÜBERRAGEND beim Test der Zeitschrift "MountainBIKE":
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/list.php?page=s_mb_be_bestenliste_bekleidung_handschuh#
(getestet wurde der baugleiche Gonso Hightex, welcher von Chiba hergestellt und auch als Chiba Dry Star verkauft wird)

Meiner Meinung nach fallen die Chiba-Handschuhe eine halbe bis eine ganze Grösse kleiner aus, wie die meisten 

Handschuhe anderer Hersteller.

Für EUR 25 inkl. Versand bzw. EUR 27 inkl. Versand als Einschreiben könnt ihr ihn haben.



Bei Interesse bitte melden bei [email protected]


----------

